# Choose your REO



## Rob Fisher

I am creating this thread for pictures of REO's only with no discussion, no anything other than simple 800 x 600 pictures of the REO's with no backgrounds if possible... just the REO... It's so frustrating trying to choose a colour scheme and the pictures on the REO web site are too small for my liking... so if you have a decent picture please email it to me at rob@aat.co.za and I''ll crop it and resize it and put it here in this thread.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

REO Grand SL/LP Emerald Green


----------



## Rob Fisher

Mini SL/LP White and Grand SL/LP Tumbled


----------



## Rob Fisher

Grand LP Copper Vein

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Grand LP Copper Vein with Tumbled SL Door and Grand Silver Hammertone with Tumbled SL Door


----------



## Rob Fisher

Grand LP's Kawasaki Green with Black Door, Tumbled, and Mini Black Anodised.


----------



## Rob Fisher

Grands SL/LP's - Tumbled, White, Tumbled, Emerald Green

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Mini Purple with Tumbled SL Door


----------



## Rob Fisher

Woodvil 18650 Spalted Maple

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Grand Hammertones - Silver vein, Black Wrinkle and Copper Vein.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Various Colour combination of Standard Grands.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Std Grand with polished Brass engraved door.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Grand LP's - Hamertone and an awesome colour blue I'm not sure what it's called both with Blue doors.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Grand Tumbled with Blue SL door.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Copper vein mini with home made pc board door and silver atomic and heated afc to brass color

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Rob Fisher

Copper vein mini with silver atomic and heated afc to brass color

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Mini Metalic Blue with White SL Door




Many thanks to @Marzuq for the last 3 pics!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Some exotic modifications thanks to @Andre for the pics!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher




----------



## Rob Fisher




----------



## Rob Fisher




----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rob Fisher




----------



## Rob Fisher

Compliments of Hi Ho @Silver. All tumbled bodies, 5 Grands, 1 Mini ? with different colour doors (to give folk an idea of how some of the door colours look)

From left to right, Kawasaki Green, Metallic Red, Metallic Blue, Tumbled, Black wrinkle and lastly Tumbled door on the Mini.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Woodvils in Production!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

Stabilised Woodvils! N2H!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Woodvils ready for sale!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

One or two Woodvils in production!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

A crap load of Woodvils!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Still in production.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

Beautiful blue stabilized Woodvil!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Flower Power! Thanks @Andre


----------



## Rob Fisher

If you have a decent picture of a REO feel free to post it here. I have opened the thread for posting... anything postings other than pictures will be deleted. We need to keep this thread for people who simply want to look at REO pics!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Polished Tumbled SL door looks awesome!

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Andre

How awesome is this shapely Reo!

Reactions: Like 8 | Agree 3 | Winner 5


----------



## annemarievdh

Andre said:


> How awesome is this shapely Reo!



Wow nice!!! 


Send while vaping on the Reo mini Thor


----------



## Alex

Andre said:


> How awesome is this shapely Reo!


That's the nicest Reo I've ever seen.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Reo Bling! Bullet Fire button with Jewel insert!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## johan

LOL, those pinkies should be in a thread: "_pimp your mod kitsch pink_"

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre




----------



## kimbo

I think @hands will do wonders with a REO door

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Yiannaki

Rob Fisher said:


> Reo Bling! Bullet Fire button with Jewel insert!
> 
> View attachment 15803



That is one super awesome looking reo


----------



## Rob Fisher

Stunning finished product by Capt Steve!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3


----------



## annemarievdh

That is just stunning

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Beautiful Custom REO

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 7


----------



## Genosmate

Rob Fisher said:


> Beautiful Custom REO
> 
> View attachment 18333
> View attachment 18334
> View attachment 18335
> View attachment 18336
> View attachment 18337


Is that a modified VW Grand @Rob Fisher,if it is I wonder why they couldn't use stacked 18490's in there.


----------



## Rob Fisher

Genosmate said:


> Is that a modified VW Grand @Rob Fisher,if it is I wonder why they couldn't use stacked 18490's in there.



Yes it is John! Not sure?


----------



## Genosmate

Rob Fisher said:


> Yes it is John! Not sure?


Thanks Rob,now I'm wondering if it could be done with a standard Grand...maybe Johan could make some comments,but if I'm honest I want that one done by Capt Steve.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Genosmate said:


> Thanks Rob,now I'm wondering if it could be done with a standard Grand...maybe Johan could make some comments,but if I'm honest I want that one done by Capt Steve.



Yip everyone wants it but he will never sell it... if ever it goes to another owner it will be via a charity auction!


----------



## Genosmate

Rob Fisher said:


> Yip everyone wants it but he will never sell it... if ever it goes to another owner it will be via a charity auction!


Yep but when that milling machine of mine arrives in the new year then one of my grands might be for the chop.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## johan

Genosmate said:


> Thanks Rob,now I'm wondering if it could be done with a standard Grand...maybe Johan could make some comments,but if I'm honest I want that one done by Capt Steve.



I've been looking for the thread on ECF's Reo sub-forum, but if remember correctly this was a standard Reo Grand that was converted.


----------



## Genosmate

johan said:


> I've been looking for the thread on ECF's Reo sub-forum, but if remember correctly this was a standard Reo Grand that was converted.


Hi Johan,since I saw it earlier I've been searching,heres the link http://www.e-cigarette-forum.com/fo...-place-everything-modified-custom-made-3.html

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Andre

Genosmate said:


> Is that a modified VW Grand @Rob Fisher,if it is I wonder why they couldn't use stacked 18490's in there.


The VV Grand (no longer made) does actually take two 18490 batteries if I remember correctly.


----------



## Andre



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Arthster

Oooo that black Reo is calling my name.


----------



## johan

'vengaman's' (Auzie on ECF) Reo paint job:







​

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Alex

johan said:


> 'vengaman's' (Auzie on ECF) Reo paint job:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 18718​


I saw that yesterday, it really looks amazing.


----------



## Andre

johan said:


> 'vengaman's' (Auzie on ECF) Reo paint job:
> 
> View attachment 18716
> 
> 
> View attachment 18717
> 
> 
> View attachment 18718​


Wow, the detail on that is amazing.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## LandyMan

Andre said:


> Wow, the detail on that is amazing.


Atomic Baby  And I need a red drip tip like that yellow one


----------



## zadiac

Rob Fisher said:


> Stunning finished product by Capt Steve!
> 
> View attachment 16475
> View attachment 16476
> View attachment 16477



This is art!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Arthster

Looks fantastic.


----------



## Ollie

Anyone know a skilled airbrush artist? orders will be flying in!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## kimbo

Oliver Barry said:


> Anyone know a skilled airbrush artist? orders will be flying in!


If someone like that comes up he will have to prove himself over and thru and back again, post photo's and sommer a video as well before i will think about it. @hands on the other hand (Excuse the pun) proved himself, i will gladly intrust my Reo to his artist hands


----------



## Arthster

I am an airbrusher, But I dont even have trust my self with my own stuff yet


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 8


----------

